# [SOLVED] Intel USB 3.0 - causing PC to hang



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

Apologies if this is determined to be in the wrong forum, but I think that the Intel USB 3.0 driver might be the cause of my problem.

I recently built a new system with an Asus P8Z77-V PRO mobo in a Fractal Design R4 case. I am running Windows 8 Pro.

The problem is with the two front-panel USB 3.0 ports. When I plug in an external drive (Seagate Expansion 500gb), it is immediately detected and I can navigate it fine. However, whenever I initiate a file transfer to the drive, it either hangs at "Calculating - 0%", or zips right along but hangs at 68%. Either time, it causes File Explorer to stop responding and I have to reboot) I have been able to tranfer a bunch (~200gb) of videos to it fine when plugged into the rear USB 3.0 mobo ports.

The panel is connected to one of the Asus's 2 USB 3.0 headers, the one labelled "USB3_e34". I have the latest drivers updated from Microsoft: "Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller -0100 (Microsoft)". It is version 6.2.920.16548 dated 3/1/2013.

As far as I am aware, the rear-panel USB 3.0 ports are controlled by the ASMedia controller, and the headers are controlled by the Intel one.

I've tried re-seating the USB header and also loading the Intel driver from the Asus mobo disc, but I get an error stating that the Intel controller driver is incompatible?? I'm not sure where to go next with my troubleshooting.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Intel USB 3.0 - causing PC to hang*

Hi have you used the update tool ASUS - Motherboards- P8Z77-V PRO


----------



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Intel USB 3.0 - causing PC to hang*

Yes, this only updates the ASMedia controller, not the Intel. 

I have also verified that USB 2.0 devices function normally in these ports, and also that the drive works normally on another PC, also running an ASUS board w/ Intel USB 3.0 controller.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Intel USB 3.0 - causing PC to hang*

New build? Contact Asus.

Very likely a driver issue, and as you are trying to use Win8, you may end up waiting for a driver update before it works properly.


----------



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Intel USB 3.0 - causing PC to hang*

I will contact Asus. However, I think it might be a problem with my installation rather than the actual driver. I have an HTPC I built just a month and a half ago also running an Asus board (P8H77-I) and Windows 8 Pro with Intel-controlled USB 3.0 ports working fine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Intel USB 3.0 - causing PC to hang*

Recheck the connections make sure your using the correct one


----------



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Intel USB 3.0 - causing PC to hang*

Switched from the header marked "USB3_e34" to the one marked "USB3_34" and all is well.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Intel USB 3.0 - causing PC to hang*

Thanks for the update.

I will mark this topic solved.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It should not make a difference which USB3 port is used, I would still suspect something is wrong with the E34 port on the board since the other one works, if neither worked correctly I would suspect the ports on the front of the case or cabling to be the issue.
If you are happy only having the one working port then it's good to hear you have it up and working for you and thanks for letting us know the outcome


----------



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, that the other header might be bad. I can't see myself needing any more than 4 USB 3.0 ports anytime soon. I have a NAS so I won't be plugging in tons of externals or anything. I am happy to have this resolved.

Also, after checking the manual I noticed that the E34 port is marked as "Windows 7" only


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting had not thought about that,glad you have it working otherwise though


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's actually should be all USB3 ports are only supported under Win7 and later.

Are you running Vista on this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Interesting thing after looking over the manual is it does not seem to tell us which one of those controller is the Asmedia and which is the Intel?


----------



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

I did not find it in the manual. it was mentioned in an in - depth review if the board. I can't remember which site though. I found it after searching "asus p8z77-v pro usb 3.0 intel"


----------

